# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihm

## adriatiki

Hii , kompjuteri im ndodh qe shpesh te restartohet vet (automatikisht ), a mund te jet problemi mbrenda ne shtepiz ?? 
Nuk dua qe automatically restart ta baj off pra nuk dua ta heq por dua nje menyr tjeter per ta riparuar !

----------


## benseven11

Ne windows 7 Klik start.Te kutia bosh mbi start shkruan
event viewer
Klik lart ne menu ne event viewer dy here
Te dritarja qe hapet klik ne windows logs majtas.
Te dritarja tjeter klik ne System
Aty shiko ne liste per rreshta error me ikone rreth te kuqe me ! (pikecuditese te bardhe ne mes)
Klik dy here ne rreshtin me error dhe ne dritaren qe del klik ne copy buton
pastaj futesh ne forum dhe poston klik i djathte ne fushen e bardhe ku do postosh dhe paste.
Te dritarja ku je  e windows logs,klik ne applications dy here.
Ne dritaren tjeter klik ne rreshtat me ikone te kuqe error.Klik ne dritaren tjeter ne copy buton
dhe e ben paste dhe e poston ne forum.

----------


## adriatiki

E kam win xp , gjithesesi a mund te ket ndonje problem ne pjesen hardverike ?? Nese po si mund ta rregulloj ate ?

----------


## benseven11

Fikja e papritur e kompjuterit mund te vije prej
1.Ndonje drajver video apo drajver tjeter ne kompjuter qe shkakton fikjen.
2.Servis /proces i windowsit qe terminon per shkak te ndonje gabimi
4.Kompjuteri eshte i infektuar me viruse spyware
5.Tejnxehje e procesorit,kompjuteri ka nevoje per pastrim brenda
5.Memorja RAM gjeneron gabim.
6.Program iinstaluar ka difekte ne kod dhe shkakton bsod /fikje
7.Problem me power supply
8.Problem ne regjister,celes i korruptuar
9.drajver kontroller ne madherbord qe kerkon azhurnim pasi eshte prishur.
Cili eshte shaku i fikjes ne kete rast?????Eshte 1 shi ,2 shi 5,sa 9-ta?
Veshtire ta percaktsh.
E vetmja menyre eshte te shkosh dhe shikosh logun ne event viewer
Klik start,klik run dhe aty fut eventvwr
klik ok dhe ne dritaren tjeter klik ne system dhe shiko per rreshta me ikone error te kuqe dhe klik ne ato rreshta
pastaj klik ne application.ne dritaren qe hapet shih per rreshtat me ikone error te kuqe.Klik ne ato rreshta per te lexuar description per gabimin
Keto gabime te japin idene se ku ndodh gabimi dhe ndihmojne me vone per te korrigjuar difektet.

Program per te pare logsat ne windows
 MyEventViewer
http://download.cnet.com/MyEventView...-10822811.html

----------


## adriatiki

Benseven11 , te gjitha erroret duken te jen te lidhura me network card , 
Ndoshta edhe procesori eshte tejnxehur dhe e ben restartimin , gjithsesi nuk ka asnje spywere ose virus te till.

----------


## benseven11

A jane erroret te gjitha identike,qe do te thote numri i error eshte i njejte dhe i perseritur?
Duhet bere nje modifikim i vogel ne  programin "My event viewer" per te filtruar,hequr tipet e evenimenteve
qe nuk na interesojne.
Na intereson te shohim vetem listen me gabimet(error) dhe paralajmerimet(warning) nga sistemi.
1. Ne program klikohet ne options,klik ne event type filter dhe klik te shenja e v-se ne "Information"(Shenja e V-se do hiqet)
2.Klikohet ne options,klik ne event type filter dhe klik te shenja e v-se ne "Audit Success"(shenja e V-se do hiqet)
3.Klikohet ne options,klik ne event type filter dhe klik te shenja e v-se ne "Audit falure"(shenja e v-se d hiqet)
Me ndryshimet ne pikat 1,2,3 programi do shfaqe ne liste vetem errors ne ikone te kuqe dhe warnings(paralajmerimet) me ikone te verdhe.
Do shohesh nje liste me errors si ne figuren 2 poshte.Te lista klik ne errors qe mbajne daten e sotme dhe shiko poshte se cfare komenti te jep per deskription.
Figura 1
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/wyb6z
Figura 2
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/8paxw

----------

